# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Tasfiye ayakta alkışlandı!

## bozok

*Tasfiye ayakta alkışlandı!*




*Abdullah Gülğün,* ğAtatürk milliyetçiliğiniğ rafa kaldırmayı amaçlayan ideolojisiz anayasa istemine hiçbir milletvekili tepki göstermedi.
*
Sözde esnek olacakmış!..*
Meclİsği açarken hayalindeki anayasanın şifrelerini veren Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, ğdetayları kanunlara bırakan, esnek ve ilerlemeye izin veren nitelikğ özlemini ortaya koyup ğHiçbir ideoloji ve doktrinin mührünü taşımamalığ dedi.

*ğİdeolojiğ değişmez maddede*
Gülğün ğideolojisiz anayasağ sözüyle ortadan kaldırmayı hedeflediği 2. maddede açık ve net Atatürk milliyetçiliğine vurgu yapılıyor: Türkiye, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk devletidir... 
*
CHP ve MHPğden itiraz yok*
Anayasanın değiştirilemez maddesini açıkça hedef alan Gülğe ne CHPğden ne de MHPğden tepki geldi. Aksine her 2 partinin vekilleri de Atatürk milliyetçiliğini hedef gösteren Gülğü ayakta alkışlamakta beis görmedi. 

*Atatürk milliyetçiliği Gülğü rahatsız ediyor*
Cumhurbaşkanığnın Meclis açılışında kullandığı söylemin altından anayasanın 2. maddesi çıktı!..

*Haber : Fatih Erboz
*
Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gülğün, TBMM açılışında yaptığı konuşmada ğAtatürk milliyetçiliğiniğ rafa kaldırmayı amaçlayan ğideolojisiz anayasağ istemi Meclisğte ayakta alkışlanırken ve muhalefet partilerinden hiçbir milletvekili tepki göstermezken, stratejist ve uzmanlardan sert eleştiri geldi. Anayasanın değiştirilmesi teklif dahi edilemeyecek maddesini açıkça hedef alan Gülğe ne ana muhalefet partisi CHPğden ne de MHPğden tepki geldi. Aksine her 2 partinin vekilleri de Atatürk milliyetçiliğini hedef gösteren Gülğü AKPğlilerle birlikte ayakta alkışladı. Meclisği açarken hayalindeki yeni anayasanın şifrelerini veren Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, ğdetayları kanunlara bırakan, esnek ve ilerlemeye izin veren bir nitelikğ özlemini ortaya koyup ğHiçbir ideoloji ve doktrinin mührünü taşımamalığ dedi. 

*İşte o madde*
Oysa anayasanın değiştirilmesi teklif dahi edilemeyen maddelerinden 2. maddesi şöyle diyor: ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde insan haklarına saygılı, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk devletidir.ğ Abdullah Gül, konuşmasında yeni anayasa için özetle şöyle demişti: ğYeni anayasa hiçbir özel fikrin, partinin, ideolojinin ve doktrinin mührünü taşımamalıdır. Anayasanın taşıması gereken tek mühür, milletimizin mührü olmalıdır. Bu bakımdan, sadece Yüce Meclisğte temsil edilen partilerin değil, diğer siyasi partilerin, sivil toplum kuruluşlarının, üniversitelerin ve meslek kuruluşlarının da bu tartışma sürecine katılıyor olmasını son derece faydalı buluyorum.ğ 

*ğTürkçülük Türkiyeğyi ilkel bıraktığ demişti
*Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, kapatılan Refah Partisiğnden milletvekili olduğu 1992ğde ğNe mutlu Türküm diyene, lafını tutup her yere yaza yaza Türkiye aslında ilkel bir hale dönmüştürğ diyerek olay yaratmıştı. Rejimin 70 yıldır halka düşman olduğunu savunan Gül, ğilkeleri zorla dayatılan Atatürkğün heykellerinden rahatsız olduğuğ nu da ilan etmişti. Abdullah Gül, Atatürk ilkelerinin millete zorla dayatıldığını belirterek şunları söylemişti: ğBu ilkeler hep, bu halka, bu coğrafyada bu millete, Türk milletine bir zorlatma şeklinde dayatılmış ve öyle uzun bir süre devam etmiş. İşte bana göre bu zorlatma, bu diretme ki, Türkiyeğnin bütünlüğünü, Türkiyeğnin ve burada yaşayan insanların senelerdir, yüzyıllardır beraber yaşayan insanların, birliğini tehlikeli noktaya getirir hale düşmüş.ğ


02/10/2011 - 21:40:40 / *YENİüAğ*

----------

